# Error: Unable to get ftp



## upitnik31 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello to all, *I* have a problems with install*ing* xorg after *a* fresh install*ation* *of* FreeBSD 9.1, so when *I* run 
	
	



```
pkg_add -r xorg
Error: Unable to get ftp://ftp.si.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9.1-release/Latest/xorg.tbz
```
 and I'm using this server because it's the nearest one. I don't know where is the problem as my internet works normally and *I* was have also put this in .cshrc

```
FTP_PASSIVE_MODE=YES
```

Please help me.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 7, 2013)

Doesn't anybody read?



> *Please note that precompiled third-party packages are not available for 9.1-RELEASE at the time of release.* See the Availability section below for further details.



http://www.freebsd.org/releases/9.1R/announce.html

Set PACKAGESITE to ftp://ftp.si.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9-stable/Latest/ and use that.


----------



## upitnik31 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you, solved


----------

